# Word 2003 slow loading



## gbs (Mar 21, 2005)

I operate Win 2000. It takes approx. 3 minutes for Word to load. I have run scan disks, which make no difference. Memory and space is not a problem.


----------



## abhinav2good (Sep 4, 2004)

Try this:

Open word 
Click on Help
Click on Check for updates.
Download the necessary updates for office.
Restart the machine.

If this does not work run a detect and repair on word.


----------



## gbs (Mar 21, 2005)

gbs said:


> I operate Win 2000. It takes approx. 3 minutes for Word to load. I have run scan disks, which make no difference. Memory and space is not a problem.


Have tried suggestion of downloading updates and running a 'detect and repair', unfortunately to no avail.


----------



## abhinav2good (Sep 4, 2004)

Close all the applications.
Open my computer and browse to 
C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates.

Rename normal.dot to normal.old
and now open word.


----------



## gbs (Mar 21, 2005)

Your advice worked - thank you SO much. I could give you a hug!
Jane


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

I have the same issue, ill try this out.. thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

doh! didnt work for me unfortunately.. logged in as Admin and tried it, no go.. =(


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Word troubleshooting: www.theofficeexperts.com/word.htm


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

"Cool" Thanks! I'll go through that... =D


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

still no go... any other suggestions?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Only other thing not mentioned here is to go into the Misc tab of Norton Antivirus, and turn off the Office plug in crap.

For the record, I run 2003 with 3 other, older versions installed. And it's just the nature of the beast...


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmm, i wouldnt think thats it, we have about 100 users, and no one else seems to have a problem... =\ thanks though! I'll continue my search! =D


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, sorry guys, forgot to mention i got this cleaned a LONG time ago.. haha.. I just recreated the user's profile.. =)


----------

